# Need somewhere to store a stretch Limo nr Marbella



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

*Need to rent a parking space*

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could help me please. I need to find somewhere to park a large stretch limousine in the Marbella- San Pedro area. The space would need to be bigger than a normal car park space- 9M in length. It would need a big space for it to swing in. Plus not too big a dip in level to prevent it grounding.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

Does anyone know of an indoor lock up that would be big enough to store a 9m american stretch limousine in the Marbella area? I can pay a rental charge.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Look on MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, clasificados... site under caravans or autocaravanas & you will find loads of private storage places with cctv/insurance , etc advertising

Don't forget to change region to Andalucia otherwise you'll be trawling 000's of pages..


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Look on MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, clasificados... site under caravans or autocaravanas & you will find loads of private storage places with cctv/insurance , etc advertising
> 
> Don't forget to change region to Andalucia otherwise you'll be trawling 000's of pages..


Thank you very much


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Johnnymac said:


> Does anyone know of an indoor lock up that would be big enough to store a 9m american stretch limousine in the Marbella area? I can pay a rental charge.


We had to find a home for our Motorhome while we are in our house and asked around our village. One of our neighbours lets us park it in his garage. He has provided us with a key so we can come and go as we please. Some village house have enormous ground floor garages so might be asking around locally.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like you had a result there 
I'm looking to sub let some space that would be suitable. I have € to pay!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Trouble is most underbuild/ basement parking areas won't be able to be accessed by a stretch. They are normally so steep as to ground out even some ordinary cars.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

*Large Parking Space needed*

Stretch Limousine Parking Wanted, Detached house, I'm looking for a large indoor parking space at least 9m long to park an American Lincoln Stretch Limousine. Ideally nr San Pedro in the Marbella region. 24 hour access required. It would need to have enough room to swing the vehicle in to the doors without a lot of parked cars around the entrance as it is a large vehicle.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

*Lock up needed in Marbella area*

Hi does anyone know of a large garage or lock up for rent in the Marbella-San Pedro area? It would need to be just over 9m in length and at least a car width. It's for storing an American Stretch Limo.
I would need 24 hours access as its a working vehicle. 
Thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnnymac said:


> Hi does anyone know of a large garage or lock up for rent in the Marbella-San Pedro area? It would need to be just over 9m in length and at least a car width. It's for storing an American Stretch Limo.
> I would need 24 hours access as its a working vehicle.
> Thank you


... I wonder why you keep posting the same question. Surely by the lack of offers, no one knows where you can park it.


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... I wonder why you keep posting the same question. Surely by the lack of offers, no one knows where you can park it.


Someone may know as they may not have seen any previous posts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Johnnymac said:


> Someone may know as they may not have seen any previous posts.


I dare say you've thought of this - but the very best way to find anything to rent is to just get in the car & drive around looking for potential properties/sites

ask around the bars/restaurants/hotels

advertise in the local papers/newsagents - or even place a Classified advert in our Classifieds section - that's where this kind of post belongs - rather than keep bumping /reposting the same question in the main forum which is intended for those needing advice about their move/living here


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Is the vehicle on a Spanish plate or on a foreign plate? If it is not on a Spanish plate it may be illegal to use it in Spain, so the question about where to park it could be purely academic. It the intention is just to store it, then what happens when you want to take it out again?


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Is the vehicle on a Spanish plate or on a foreign plate? If it is not on a Spanish plate it may be illegal to use it in Spain, so the question about where to park it could be purely academic. It the intention is just to store it, then what happens when you want to take it out again?


It's on a Spanish plate.
It's a working vehicle. I just thought there could be people on here may know some agents down here that may know of somewhere available. Seems not though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

under rule 10, please use the Classifieds area for any more posts on this topic

:lock1:


----------

